# Older Steel Colnago Sizing Question



## bryan.gurc (Jul 6, 2012)

Recently I've been kicking around the idea of buying a late 80's/90's steel colnago frame to build up as a secondary fun bike. I've been reading up a lot on sizing and I'm still at a loss. I was hoping someone can shed some light on atleast where to start size wise

I'm 6'1" and have a 35" inseam. Currently I ride a 56cm Specialized roubaix which has a top tube length of 56.5cm and seat tube height of 51.5cm (center to top). If Colnagos are designed as a whole to function better with a longer stem would that mean I'd be better off with a frame with a shorter top tube?

I won't have the luxury of test riding before hand since I'm looking at used frames and not complete bikes. Was hoping someone approx. the same size as me might be able to comment.

Also I know that my road bike is of the more up-right variety. I also have a tri bike (56cm cannondale slice 53.5 seat tube and 55cm top tube) so I'm more than comfortable with an aggressive position.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am right around the same measurements as you and can ride a 59, but a 60cm would be better. A 59 is generally better for me because the TT gets a bit long a lot of the time with a longer Seat post, but that could be compensated for with stem length. Finding a larger frame in nice shape is a challenge.


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm about half an inch taller than you, perhaps slightly shorter inseam. I ride with saddle height of 79.5 above centre of bottom bracket. I've owned a dozen 59s and one 60. All fit me fine but I prefer the 59 because the top tube on the 60 is a little long. Since you seem to like shorter top tubes you might even go with a 58, although it might be tough to get the stem high enough. I ride with a drop of about 9 cm and seem to have about 1.5-2 cm of spacers on most 59s. 

Be careful about advertised sizing on eBay. I've found 59s advertised as anything from 57-61 depending on where the vendor measures. Top tube is the key and compare it to current Masters. I think the sizing of current Masters is the same as it was when I bought my first steel Colnago back in 95. There always seems to be some old steel Colnagos on the Bay in my size so you should be able to find one too. I'd hold out for a good one. Master has been the top steel bike since the early 80s. Tecnos is close - I've had two of them and they're pretty close to my Master in feel. Dream is OK if you like aluminum and mine rides almost as well as my Master.


----------

